# Airstream Rebuild



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

We've gutted a 1969 Land Yacht Safari 23' and we've done the following:

-Welded Frame
-New subfloor
-Insulated and put interior skins on
-Ran all the 12v/110 wires where they need to go and pulled through skin
-Rewired all trailer lights
-Put a new 6# axle (over kill, but I wanted more ground clearance)

Now it's time to build it out and we're going to work from the back (bathroom) to the front (bedroom). Starting with the shower any suggestions? I think I'll buy a fiberglass bottom and then use corrugated aluminum for walls?? Any do's or don'ts? Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have always admired those who do a Airstream rebuild....seen a few getting done in peopleâ€™s driveway 

I believe there is an Airstream forum you can ask questions....


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Pictures!!!!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

JamesAggie said:


> Pictures!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


X2 !!!

Cozumel Annie, how's your build coming along ?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

All I know about Airstream's is that they make my head hurt. Look cool, but not for tall dude's!


----------

